# Freedom fence for cats



## PurplePickle (10 April 2015)

Has any one successfully used freedom fence for cats or anything similar, it cant be the tall stuff as we rent and arent allowed, would have to be invisible type. Particularly if its just for one part of the house ie front

Just moved house had one injured and one killed within 4 weeks but cannot find any reviews as yet. 

thanks


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 April 2015)

Is there a link? 
Sorry about kitties.


----------



## PurplePickle (10 April 2015)

yes wasnt sure if we are allowed links, i cant remember! lol 

http://www.freedom-fence.co.uk/


----------



## Goldenstar (10 April 2015)

We had one for the dogs ( it's off ATM.)
I asked about it for cats and although I remember it's is possible but the training is much more difficult and might be very difficult without a good solid boundary .
They were very good with advice and back up when we installed the dog one around out whole property it's a magic system for dogs but cats that's something else perhaps ring and talk to them .
I am so sorry about your cats I have lost two to the roads it's horrible .


----------



## MagicMelon (18 April 2015)

Couldn't you have a fence if you told the landlord that you'd take it all down (and fill in holes etc.) on vacating the property?  We put up a 7ft high chicken-wire fence (just normal posts with long wood poles on top) round our back patio which means they generally don't get out. Although I only leave the door open (and them out) when I'm around as one has a habit of trying her hardest to escape through any means possible. They can't climb it as we made it quite loose at the top so the wire is floppy and they cant get a good grip. Doesnt look amazing but we've got hedging up against it so won't see it soon once everything starts growing properly again.  They'd last seconds if allowed properly out as they're Bengals (ie. explorers and not road-wise!) and people drive far too fast past our house even though its rural and narrow.  After picking up my last 2 cats off the road dead at my mums house within 2 days of each other, I'm never going through that again. It's devastating.

I can't imagine cats would respect a freedom fence, I've seen it with a dog and the dog chased a rabbit straight through the "boundary" and then couldn't get back again!


----------

